# Freyja. No longer getting Mr Wednesday...



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

So I have some sad news but please don't panic, Mr Wednesday is alive and well!

My breeder called me up today and said she needed to talk. She knew from the start that I had a preference for a whiter kitten with a full coat and asked if I would want to change my pick from Mr Wednesday to a gorgeous female from the same litter. I thought this was a little strange because I had picked Mr Wednesday out from day 1 and had paid for deposit and flights and had all that nitty gritty out of the way. 

After a little prodding she told me that another lady had viewed Mr Wednesday and really really wanted him. This didn't really surprise me as she had told me before that quite a few of the people that viewed the kittens had thought he was gorgeous! 

The lady in question had a Devon Rex previously but he had passed away earlier this year and she really wanted one with a sparse coat again. 

In the end I decided I would trade and let the lady take Mr Wednesday. It really made her day and she was so ecstatic and called me up to thank me profusely, even offered to pay the deposit for me (Which I declined). 

I will admit I am a little sad, even though I didn't get to bring Mr Wednesday home I had everything prepared. I have custom collars and tags and bells with his name on it so I am mourning a little bit that he won't be coming now but at the same time I am so glad he is going to a really great home and a lovely family. 

But anyway. I would like to introduce everyone to Freyja my new furbaby who will arriving home on the 13th Jan. 

She has apricot and blue markings on her face and tail but is mostly white and has the most gorgeous fluffy Devon wrinkle coat and eyes that will melt you 
My breeder said if she had just a bit stronger colours she would of kept her as a new queen because she has a great coat and features and the sweetest temperament. 

She is a very girly looking kitty!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Squeeeeee! Oh my goodness, I am sorry you are feeling a sense of loss for Mr. Wednesday, but she is absolutely divine!!! What a lovely little kitten, congrats! 
Very kind of you to agree to switch


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

OMG she is SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!! The blue eyes and the white coat are very sharp, she is going to look fabulous with some girly accessories like custom collars and tags. She is just TOO precious.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

She is gorgeous! And those eyes are amazing!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That must have taken a lot of strength to make that decision to let go Emiline and so very very kind of you. Your new baby Freyja is a sweetie. Because of your kindness both her and her brother have hit kitty lotteries for forever homes


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That was very kind of you to switch with that lady, even if you hadn't met Mr. Wednesday yet, I'm sure you grow very attached chatting with the breeder and looking a pictures! But at least he'll be loved and cared for, but Freyja is absolutely gorgeous , very regal looking! And look at her big ears!! 

You are going to make a wonderful home


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone 

It was hard to let him go but I was relieved at least that when I spoke to the lady and she told me about her home and how doted on her cats I knew that he would be going somewhere where he would be spoiled so it was ok.

It also helped that Freyja is such a little stunner! At the end of the day as long as they are healthy and happy I don't really care what they look like anyway ^^


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Emiline,

I think _my_ biggest draw to Devons are their curly looking soft coats! And wow, does Freyja's look great already! Does it change as they grow older? And her face, OMG, what a cutie! And I normally am _not_ really drawn to Devons in general, but she is gorgeous! I certainly think you'll be happy with Freyja, I would! 

Will the breeder send you more pics of her when she was super young? It'll be so neat to see her very soon, I sure will be looking for your posts of her! 

And kudos to you for being able to relinquish Mr. Wednesday...what will you do with all of his personalized goodies? With a new female coming into the picture, are you having to re-order all new items? I'm sure Freyja will be able to give you many, many thanks for taking her instead, though! :thumb


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What a beautiful kitten. Her eyes are so big and blue. That was very kind of you to let the lady have your first pick. This kitten is lovely though and I am sure she will be a wonderful companion. I love your name choice as well, Freyja is a great name.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emiline,
That was a very generous thing you did for that lady!
Freyja is going to be a Beautiful girl when she's grown! She's already a little cutie pie!
I wonder if the lady who's getting Mr. Wednesday, might be interested in the goodies you had already gotten for him! Name tag, etc!!
Sharon


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

I absolutely adore Devon Rex's and their coats are sooo soft. Like petting little mink blankets because they don't have the upper guard hair just the under soft fluffy stuff. They do moult a little bit from kitten into teenage/adult but some of the adults also get seasonal coats. I love their really unique look, particularly the high cheekbones and bat like ears. They really are little aliens! And filled with sooo much curiosity, love and energy. 

My breeder will continue to send me lots of pictures of Freyja as she gets older  Usually 2-3 a week as well as regular updates from the vets. She is such a fantastic breeder and a lovely woman. 

As for Mr Wednesdays personal goodies I am going to keep them, I have put his ID tag on my keychain as a little reminder though I have had to get rid of most of the photos because it makes me sad to look at them  I couldn't really give the new owner the things because they all had my address on them so that's no use haha.

But it's ok, the cost isn't so bad and I have just finished ordering a new custom collar for Freyja as well as a ID tag 

I do spoil my babies a bit but the main reason for the custom collar is because the regular ones tend to chaff their necks where there isn't always a lot of fur. So they have lovely soft leather ones with pretty metal Norse designs. 

Freyja may lose a little bit of her coat as that was what happened with Mr Wednesday, when he was born he looked like he would be a full coat but as he got older it thinned out into a lovely fine one instead. Though it looks like Freyja's will most likely stay fluffy and full which will be such a delight to pet!. Sad feelings aside I am very happy to welcome Freyja into my family and can't wait til she gets to come home


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, congratulations about getting a new Devon. I'm a fellow DRX caretaker (three of them aurally).

It's good that you are getting aa second cat in my opinion. Devons are lively and craving attention and company, so a companion will probably help them both feel more comfortably while the owners are away. 
I've read some of your older and would like to comment on my experience regarding introducing new Devon. 

First of all, we decided to get the sibling from the same litter, so the cats would always have company. Since the cats were together from birth, no introduction was needed. The tricky part began when we decided to get the third cat from other breeder. the resident cats were about one year old, while the new kitten named Ursjusz was about 14 weeks old. 
First of all, we kept the cats separated for the first night so they could get accustomed to new smell and environment. Then we introduced them to each other while keeping them separated. The new kitten was kept in a transporter while the other cats were inspecting him. 

Ursjusz received mixed welcome. More dominant Arwena was hostile and hissing all the time for the first couple of weeks, and were never friendly until very recently, when Albert got really I'll, which dramatically changed the relation of the cats. Now Albert is sort of disliked by Arwena. 

Albert on the other hand was friendly from the very beginning. He never hissed at Ursjusz and they were accepting one another's company. 

The only thing that worries me of that you are introducing the female to the male resident cat. In my experience, DRX females are rather dominating, so that might be a possible source of tension. 

Anyway, good luck. Regards.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, that was so nice of you! You'd been looking forward to bringing him home for so long. But...look at Freyja's little face - it would melt ice...What a little cutie she is!


----------

